# La Chaîne d'email la plus stupide que j'ai vu :D



## angediabolic (19 Mars 2006)

Voilà ce que j'ai reçu ce matin sur hotmail  !
Bonjour à tous !
Généralement je n'envoie pas de message de ce genre, mais ce 
message vient d'une très bonne amie avocate et me semble être une opportunité
intéressante. Si elle dit que cela fonctionnera, ça FONCTIONNERA. 
Après tout, il n'y a rien à perdre !
Voici ce qu'elle dit :
Je suis avocate, et je connais la loi. Ceci est réel. Ne vous y 
méprenez pas, AOL et Intel tiendront leurs promesses de peur d'être traînés 
en justice et de faire face à une poursuite de multimillions de 
dollars semblable à celle classée par Pepsi Cola contre Général Electric il 
n'y a
pas longtemps.
Chers amis, s'il vous plaît, ne prenez pas ceci pour de la 
pacotille.
Bill Gates est entrain de partager sa fortune. Si vous ignorez ceci, 
vous pourriez le regretter plus tard.
Windows demeure le programme le plus largement utilisé, Microsoft 
et AOL expérimentent en envoyant ce test par message électronique (e-mail 
beta test).
Quand vous envoyez ce message électronique (e-mail) à vos amis,
Microsoft peuvent et vous dépisteront (si vous êtes un utilisateur de 
Microsoft Windows) pendant 2 semaines.
Pour chaque personne qui enverra ce message, Microsoft vous paiera 
245 EUR00. Pour chaque personne à qui vous avez envoyé ce message et qui
l'enverra à d'autres, Microsoft vous paieront 243 EUR 00. Pour la troisième
personne qui le recevra, Microsoft vous paieront 241 EUR 00. Dans 2 
semaines, Microsoft vous contactera pour la confirmation de votre adresse 
postale et vous enverra un chèque.
Sincèrement,
Charles S. Bailey
General Manager Field Operations
1-800-842-2332 Ext. 1085 or 904/245-1085 or RNX 292-1085
mailto:Charles_Bailey@csx.com_
Je croyais que ceci était une arnaque mais 2 semaines après avoir 
reçu ce message électronique (e-mail) et après l'avoir eu envoyé, Microsoft 
m'a contacté pour mon adresse postale et j'ai reçu un chèque de 24800 
EUR.
Vous devez répondre avant que ce test soit terminé. Si quelqu'un a les 
moyens de faire ceci c'est bien. Bill Gates. Pour lui, c'est une dépense de
commercialisation.
S'il vous plaît envoyez ce message à autant de gens que possible. 
Vous devriez recevoir au moins 10000 EUR.
Nous ne les aiderions pas en envoyant ce message, s'il n'y avait 
pas un petit quelque chose pour nous.
La blonde de mon frère, s'est embarquée dans ceci quelques mois
derniers.
Qand je suis allé les visiter pour la joute de Baylor/UT, elle m'a
montré son chèque. La somme était de 4324 EUR 44 et affranchi "Payez au
Complet".
La tante d'un de mes bons amis, Tante Patricia, qui travaille pour
Intel, a actuellement reçue un chèque de 4543 EUR 23 juste en envoyant ce
message.
Comme je l'ai dit avant, je connais la loi, et ceci est vrai, Intel 
et AOL sont en négociation pour une fusion par laquelle ils deviendraient 
la compagnie la plus large au monde et pour être sûr de demeurer le
programme le plus largement utilisé,Intel et AOL expérimentent avec ce test.

Dire que j'utilise Mac OS X et que je ne pourrai jamais piquer les tunes du vieux Bilou lol
Vous en pensez quoi les enfants?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

> ... La blonde de mon frère, ...



Je me dis que c'est signé...


----------



## angediabolic (19 Mars 2006)

Oui ça sent nos amis les québs ! Ils sont coquins les éleveurs de Caribous


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2006)

c'est une des  variantes la chaine " de Mo money" qui circule depuis des années

http://www.hoaxbuster.com/hoaxliste/hoax.php?idArticle=453


----------



## angediabolic (19 Mars 2006)

Je connaissais pas ça ! Mais faut quand même avouer que les personnes qui y croît ne doivent pas être très fins... Et Steve ? Tu pourrais me donner ton dollar annuel?


----------



## gibet_b (19 Mars 2006)

Moi, j'ai consacré une petite news sur les hoax sur mon blog, et plus particulièrement sur celui-ci qui m'a fait mourir de rire. Merci Philou !

Je connaissais pas la mighty au poils... :rose:


----------



## angediabolic (19 Mars 2006)

Alors là... aucun commentaire sur ton jeu de mots. C'est tiré par les...poils ? Yeah Baby ! (Austin Powers)


----------



## Lamar (19 Mars 2006)

Quelqu'un se dévoue pour utiliser un pc et renvoyer ce mèl, on sait jamais, ça a l'air intéressant  

Nicolas

P.S. je ne savais pas que les Québécois utilisaient l'euro


----------



## gibet_b (19 Mars 2006)

angediabolic a dit:
			
		

> C'est tiré par les...poils ?



Tu veux dire capilotracté ?  

En effet Nicolas, il me semble pas que le Quebec utilise l'euro mais ce message a eu plusieurs variantes dont une quebecoise... Peut-être est-til arrivé par là-bas ?


----------



## angediabolic (19 Mars 2006)

Ca prouve que le mec qui a utilisé cet hoax est une c***lle non?
Non désolé mon PC ne sert que pour les jeux le temps que je m'offre un fuc**ng iMac 20"  Oh ben tiens! Le mail ! Mince alors va faloir ressortir Outlook


----------

